# Cognitive behaviour therapy (didn't know where to put this)



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry if this is in the wrong area, but I've pretty much exhausted every possible resource without turning to drugs. I really don't want to use them, and CBT is my latch ditch effort.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

Hyponotherapy is a load off.

Counseling is not helping.... anyone? :cry


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Not I, sorry.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I've been doing CBT for quite a while now. What do you want to know?


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I am doing it right now also. It seems more effective than medication, it just hard because you've got to 100% understand and want it to work for it to be able to. And also I see a psychologist once eevry 3 months which doesn't help.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I did CBT - it was expensive, as I had to pay for it out of my own pocket (although I found that was actually motivating: I wanted to get my money's worth). I did about 10 or 11 one-hour sessions with a therapist, who also set various "homework" tasks. From what I understand, this is typical of all CBT.

The first session included working out the 20 most anxiety-provoking situations in order of how scary they were. Then the sessions themselves consisted of looking at the situations to see what it was about them that made me anxious (therapists use forms for these, such as "thought records"). 

The therapist then gave alternatives to my negative thoughts, and the homework assignments were to test these out in practice. 

For example, I might believe that when I get on a train everyone is staring at me and thinking "Look at that guy. What an idiot!" The therapist would go through this thought and we would discuss how likely it was that this would really happen. Then the homework might be to look around on the train to notice how many people are actually looking at me - and maybe do something to draw attention to myself and note carefully other people's reactions.

I decided from the beginning that I would carry out the homework assignments no matter how anxious they might make me feel. And I was extremely impressed by the results - doing CBT was the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I just started the Dr Richards CBT program. I'm also taking meds right now. I am not seeing a psychiatrist, but i prob will try soon. I have heard CBT groups are very good because you can actually practice behavioral stuff at them. I'm looking for a good CBT group in the los angeles area...

Here's a link to the program's journal on this board:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36874

It seems like a lot of people have quit it, i'm not sure why, but i think going through the whole thing can help a lot.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> have heard CBT groups are very good because you can actually practice behavioral stuff at them. I'm looking for a good CBT group in the los angeles area...


I've done a whole lot better doing CBT one-on-one with a therapist rather than a group.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the great replies..

Also, what type of "homework" do these people give?

I'm gonna call the place tonight.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I've been doing CBT for a few weeks now. Some of the homework my psychologist has given has been walking into a classroom a few minutes late (I used to skip a lot of my classes because I thought everyone was staring at me when I walked late), going to a meeting for a club I wanted to join, and starting a conversation with somebody in one of my classes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my ex girlfriend did group CBT from dr Richards' work. she improved a great deal with it. she stopped doing it and is going to AZ to get help from dr Richards' himself. if she is going back to do the same program again then im sure its great help. she did one 12 (or 14, cant recall) week session. im guessing you'll need more than that for complete help.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Think positively and expose yourself to situations a little bit at a time.


----------



## superwoman91 (Aug 27, 2013)

My psychologist has given me similar sort of 'homework', like gradual exposure to situations that make me feel anxious as well as relaxation techniques and learning to accept and let go of the symptoms of anxiety. It has helped me but then if I haven't completed all the 'homework' that she set me I start feeling guilty and am unsure whether to lie to her or admit that I didn't do it!


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

superwoman91 said:


> My psychologist has given me similar sort of 'homework', like gradual exposure to situations that make me feel anxious as well as relaxation techniques and learning to accept and let go of the symptoms of anxiety. It has helped me but then if I haven't completed all the 'homework' that she set me I start feeling guilty and am unsure whether to lie to her or admit that I didn't do it!


I think you should admit that you didn't do it. Maybe the assignments she gave you were too difficult and she might need to work with you to come up with more reasonable assignments. If she's any good at her job, she will welcome this


----------

